# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Procesos  Usando menos agua para producir más papas

## Bruno Cillóniz

*Por Ann Perry* 1 de septiembre de 2011  
Investigaciones realizados en parte por científicos del Servicio de Investigación Agrícola (ARS) han confirmado que en algunos sistemas de producción, sembrar las papas en las camas planas puede aumentar la eficacia del uso del agua de riego. 
Ingeniero agrícola Bradley King, quien trabaja en el Laboratorio Noroeste de Investigación del Riego y de los Suelos mantenido por el ARS en Kimberly, Idaho, fue uno de los científicos que dirigieron estos estudios. ARS es la agencia principal de investigaciones científicas del Departamento de Agricultura de EE.UU. (USDA por sus siglas en inglés), y esta investigación apoya la prioridad del USDA de promover la agricultura sostenible. 
Cuando la producción de papas comenzó en el estado de Idaho hace más de 100 años, los productores sembraban sus cultivos en hileras de caballones y los regaban con un flujo de agua en los canales entre las hileras. Aunque la mayoría de los productores comerciales de papas en el Pacífico Noroeste ahora riegan sus cultivos con aspersores, todavía típicamente usan sistemas de sembrar en hileras con caballones entre los surcos. 
Pero esta configuración permite a los escurrimientos del riego a acumularse en el surco y filtrarse debajo de la zona de raíces, donde el agua no está disponible para las plantas. Esto también puede aumentar la lixiviación de nitrato del suelo. 
King y sus colegas realizaron una serie de estudios sobre sembrar las papas en camas planas en vez de las hileras de caballones. En un estudio de dos años, los investigadores compararon sistemas con hileras de caballones, una configuración de cinco hileras en una cama elevada con 26 pulgadas de ancho entre las hileras, y otra configuración en una cama elevada con 18 pulgadas de ancho entre las hileras. Otro estudio de cinco años en aproximadamente 6.900 acres solamente compararon los sistemas de hileras de caballones y sistemas de camas elevadas con cinco hileras. 
Los investigadores descubrieron que usar el sistema de camas elevadas aumentó rendimientos por un promedio del 6 por ciento, aunque usó el 5 por ciento menos agua para el riego. Esto significa que el uso de las camas planas en vez de hileras con caballones para la producción de papas aumentó por el 12 por ciento la eficacia del uso del agua de riego. Los científicos dicen que varios factores contribuyeron a estos mejoramientos, especialmente la probabilidad de que sembrar las papas en las camas planas mejore la eficacia del uso del agua y nitrógeno porque más agua llega a las raíces de las plantas. 
Estas conclusiones fueron publicadas este año en 'American Journal of Potato Research' (Revista Americana de Investigaciones de Papas) y podrían ayudar a los agricultores comerciales a aumentar rendimientos y ganancias, ahorrar recursos valiosos de agua, y reducir la lixiviación de nitrato.  *Fuente: http://www.ars.usda.gov/is/espanol/p.../110901.es.htm*Temas similares: Busco productores de papas nativas para atender pedido de cliente extranjero Artículo: Restaurantes de comida rápida importan papas para freír por falta de proveedores adecuados a su producto En menos de 60 días estará listo reglamento para implementar Ley del Agua, afirma Minag En menos de 60 días estará listo reglamento para implementar Ley del Agua, afirma Minag En el Perú se paga 20% menos del costo real del agua, afirma ANA

----------

